# Kursk Clock - Vostok?



## lchristmas (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello. I'm new here but am hoping to get some help. I purchased what appears to be a Vostok 8 day submarine clock in about 1997. It was in one of those nautical "junk" stores and the guy sold it to me cheap because he said it didn't work. Obviously he didn't know much about it - it hadn't been wound and didn't come with the key. When I discovered that it could be wound I purchased a key and low and behold, it works perfectly. I know these clocks are around (I see them on ebay) but what is unusual is that this one says Kypck (Kursk) on the top and I've never been able to find one like it. I bought it before the Kursk met her demise. I'm trying to find information on this clock (and perhaps a value). I have lots of photos and will post one here. Anything is appreciated!
Thank you. Lori


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

try posting this on the russian watch forum... they'll definately know :-!


----------



## tjvreeken (Nov 26, 2008)

If you do a search on this part of WUS:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/ 
you will find this topic by Mark Gordon, an authority on Russian time pieces:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/finally-real-soviet-submarine-clock-%96-only-one-i-have-ever-seen-493057.html
This lets you see a real submarine clock. According to this topic all clocks "with artwork on the dial (a submarine usually) are definitely tourist pieces."

On the other hand you will find this post too:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-submarine-clock-found-kursk-wreckage-392371.html
Here you can see the reminders of a Voskok clock , maybe something like yours, found in the wreck of the Kursk.
But that does not mean that this clock was used for official time measuring. Maybe it was the property one of the seamen.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

Wardroom/Messroom clock.... I doubt a salior would own such an item.....


----------

